# School auditorium - What records should I keep for events?



## Nelson (Oct 27, 2011)

One of my duties is auditorium manager for a school/community auditorium. Additionally, I also perform many of the tech duties for "routine" school and community events. Most of the events are simple enough that I don't create formal paperwork (such as light plots) for each event. So, what records should I keep for routine events such as community meetings, awards ceremonies, and so on? If you are in a similar situation, what do you keep?

Currently, I keep the name of the event, contact person, date/time, and how many hours I spent on the event. Should I also make notes of the stage layout, equipment used, and so on? I don't usually need to look up that information after an event, so I've never kept records of it. Still, is there some reason to keep that information that I've overlooked? Are their other records I should keep?

If the event is large enough, I will keep my paperwork and notes about what crew members worked. What else should I keep?


----------



## Footer (Oct 27, 2011)

For every show we do an event report. In it we put labor times, show times, dock records, client issues, etc. In the same folder we also keep the shows advance, labor estimate, labor schedule, and any other relevant paperwork. Computer space is free, there is no reason not to keep this stuff. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (Oct 27, 2011)

Footer said:


> For every show we do an event report. In it we put labor times, show times, dock records, client issues, etc. In the same folder we also keep the shows advance, labor estimate, labor schedule, and any other relevant paperwork. Computer space is free, there is no reason not to keep this stuff.


 
Can you tell me more about what dock records you keep? (I assume you mean loading dock, not pay dock).


----------



## Footer (Oct 27, 2011)

Nelson said:


> Can you tell me more about what dock records you keep? (I assume you mean loading dock, not pay dock).


 
The complex both my venues are in are state owned. Our loading dock is a garage style with a roll up door, it can hold a 53' truck and a standard touring bus. Because the dock is within the building envelope and on the capital complex... and in NYS we have stringent security protocols. On every vehicle we bring in, the state police run plates and drivers license history. So, we keep pretty detailed dock records. On every show report I log every time the dock door opens/closes and what went through when the dock door moves.


----------



## Nelson (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay, that makes sense!


----------



## JonasA (Oct 28, 2011)

You know, this isn't something I've ever considered, despite doing a similar role for my school. I've found it useful to have some of that questionable stuff (like stage plans, etc.) handy from old events, as we often repeat them. One example is our school Band Festival, which is held every year. This year I just looked back on my old documents and cobbled together a new plan from them - zero original ideas required. In my opinion, if you've already got the documentation, keep it. If you don't have anything, take five minutes; you never know when the same (or a very similar) event will come around.


----------



## markviml (Oct 28, 2011)

As well as what has been said above, pictures! I get wide shots of the full setup, shots of how the lobby and backstage were laid out, detail of where items were placed (a podium, or a power run that may be out of the normal) and anything else that's important to that event. If I'm not too busy I take a couple pictures during the show as well. 

For annual events they're great to go back and see how it was done, maybe notice some details that you hadn't remembered you need to setup. For new events you can use your picture library to sell new clients on what their show can look like and what you can offer.

Use them in conjunction with good post-show notes. You'll see exactly what was done, but maybe not what the client asked you to change for next year.

Mike


----------



## Nelson (Oct 28, 2011)

Pictures are also a good idea, thanks for the reminder. Lately I have been taking pictures at events, both of the setup and sometimes of the performance itself for my records. If I get anything good, sometimes I'll send them to the group just for goodwill.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Oct 28, 2011)

We have five templets that are editable forms that cover our routine events and most community usage . These are stored in the cloud and for each event we just pull up one of our stock forms and fill it out save it under the name which tags it for later use.


----------



## Nelson (Oct 28, 2011)

peacefulone61 said:


> We have five templets that are editable forms that cover our routine events and most community usage . These are stored in the cloud and for each event we just pull up one of our stock forms and fill it out save it under the name which tags it for later use.


 
I think that's what I will do as well. I am working on creating a form right now. That way I remember to record all important information and won't forget anything.


----------



## Toffee (Oct 30, 2011)

We do a report as well that is basically hours of every one on the call and what they did on that call, a lighting, sound, stage and a general section for information of things done during the event.


----------



## jowens (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'd like to piggyback on this thread...
I have a similar position to the OP. We do some nice "middle of the road" type of stuff.
My most simple question is... what and how do you charge?

For our simple events that need me and one student helper (I typically tip them out at the end of the night) but I really need a formal and realistic rate schedule. We also have more complicated groups that require floor laying, backdrop hanging, light hanging, etc...
those generally require a team of 4 or 5 kids. (embedded question... do I keep those kids on at the hourly rate during the performances?)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but I do think the questions are relevant to the OP.

Thanks all!
~Joe


----------



## avkid (Nov 1, 2011)

jowens said:


> (embedded question... do I keep those kids on at the hourly rate during the performances?)


In the concert world we have two calls, in/out and show (includes in/out).
They're might be a problem with doing that if the students don't have the means to leave and return for the out.


----------



## Footer (Nov 1, 2011)

jowens said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'd like to piggyback on this thread...
> I have a similar position to the OP. We do some nice "middle of the road" type of stuff.
> My most simple question is... what and how do you charge?
> ...


 
When I was in HS I was more then happy to get min wage working shows. I was getting paid the same as my friends flipping burgers but without the grease. In my view you pay hourly at all times with a min. 4 hour call, time and a half after 8 hours.


----------



## Nelson (Nov 2, 2011)

Joe's post is relevant. For us, what and how we pay the students really depends on the situation. Usually the students help when they are part of the class or program that is putting on the event. For instance, some of the students in the HS drama program will be working tech during the drama show. In this case, working tech during the show is just part of the drama class, so they aren't paid.

If a local non-profit group comes in, sometimes they will ask if we can find student help. In that case, it is up to the group how they want to pay the students. Usually they give them a stipend, usually around $50 or 100, depending on how much time they have to spend. In any case, when we have student help, we do all we can to take care of them such as putting on a party afterword, buying them lunch, and making sure they have all the materials/tools they need so they don't have to spend any money on anything as part of the production.

If we provide food or other special services for an event, we bill the actual hourly cost of the employees to the rental unit. We don't bill for custodial time if the custodians were already going to be working to clean the rest of the building.

Typically I am paid by the school district as part of my regular duties when I work in the auditorium. Sometimes I will contract with the event sponsor on my own if it is not a school-sponsored event.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 4, 2011)

In the real world of stagehanding it is generally three calls, in,out and show. All three are four hour minimums. That doesn't always translate to the student world. Many schools use kids as part of their class even for an outside renter, I did some of that years ago. If you pay them then you need to either come up with a min structure or day rate. In other words, maybe a three hour for in/out and two for the show might be more reasonable. If you do a day rate it should require a certain amount of time spent by the student. Not having the time or ability to go home between an in and out should not be a consideration. If you don't need them on the show then they are off. That is a fact of life in this business.


----------

